# Best mobile company to use



## Behindthesun (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi, 

Was trying to search but couldnt find any topics. 
Which mobile companies do you guys use? 
Which company is the best for text messages, is there any company like o2 in the uk, which offers free text messages from spanish to spanish numbers?
Calls doesnt really matter and im using txts mostly.

Thank you guys


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Despite what many may say, we have found Movistar prepaid is a good deal


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I posted a similar query some while back & Hits / telitec was recommended. I changed my movistar contract phone to them As it was the cheapest for texts to Uk & europe @ 29c , half the price of movistar. Calls are 7c / min to spanish landline or mobile ,texts 9c. To UK landline 5,3c & mobiles 16c +29c for texts. You also get 500 mins a month to other hits /telitec users free. They use the vodaphone network & I'll be changing my other vodaphone prepaid to it as soon as I have time.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I dont understand the phone tariffs over here ... I tok a simple one out here 3 years ago and I keep meaning to change it, but can't get the enthusiasm up when I see the tariffs!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> I dont understand the phone tariffs over here ... I tok a simple one out here 3 years ago and I keep meaning to change it, but can't get the enthusiasm up when I see the tariffs!


I find the hardest part is trying to find out the tariffs on PAYG Movistar. I don't use the phone very much so I never really bother - apathy rules, I suppose.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Telitec.


----------

